# Lee County Fl Chickens Needs help



## Jenni (Feb 12, 2013)

Please help us change ordinances by signing the petition  Thank you....

http://www.causes.com/actions/1730844-petition-to-allow-backyard-poultry-flocks-in-lee-county-fla


----------

